# Backstage Talk About WWE Grooming Top New Guy



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

Old news is old


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Looking for a new company face?

Why not Daniel Bryan


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> Looking for a new company face?
> 
> Why not Daniel Bryan


not sure Vince would agree with you.


----------



## BC Hunk (Jan 5, 2011)

*in before Dean Ambrose marks*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Titus O'Neil, Santino, Brodus or Tensai? 

Pretty sad that we can't even name ONE. D.Bry is too small for it as fucked as it sounds. An Irish overrated Wrestler with horrible mic skills? Oh yeah, please Vince. 

In Ryback, Cesaro and Sandow I trust.

Edit: How old are Ziggles and Cody?


----------



## Freakzilla110 (Aug 10, 2003)

His name is Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So this article is basically saying they might push Sheamus as the next top guy, buuuuuuut they also might not. Alright then.


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

I had hopes that Alex Riley would get the big push, given up on that now, I know he's not the best worker but he's young and he'll get better, and he just looks like a guy Vince would want as the face of his company when Cena goes, Vince could make some big money from him, if he used him right.

Right now the best pick for a new face would be Ryback, looks like they are really going to try and get him over as a big time face.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't understand why aren't they doing anything with Randy Orton?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> I don't understand why aren't they doing anything with Randy Orton?


Wellness Policy and is 1 strike away from getting canned


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Because his legacy is over and he' on a knife's edge since his latest supsension.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Obvious choice is Ryback at this stage. How old he? I fear he wouldn't have the longevity that would be needed for the next top guy.

It's hard to look at the current roster and pick out another Hogan/Cena type, cause we all know thats what it's going to be.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

> While Cena won't be replaced as the top guy until his body breaks down or *until the public tires of him.*



This has been happening for half a decade now :side:


But yeah, in the current roster Ryback is the obvious choice. He's the most over 'newcomer' by far right now, has a great look, and if pushed right he can be the top guy that Cena couldn't, if you know what I mean.
Orton is 32 and a great choice aswell, but he isn't born to be a Face and as a Heel he gets cheered way too much. He should be a 100% Tweener, but with his Heel persona/actions.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm pretty confident in saying that there's no one on the current roster that can completely replace John Cena. You could make do with a Ryback or Sheamus, but neither will provide the versatility or worldwide appeal that WWE has come to expect from their top guy. If anything, we'll see a transitional time where the Superstar is replaced by a Star, like going from Hogan to Hart or Austin/Rock to Triple H. A move that saw the company slip on both occasions. The worrying thing about that is, the WWE are already on a downswing. They can't really afford to replace John Cena with someone half as talented.

Least of all Dolph Ziggler, Cody Rhodes, Antonio Cesaro or Damien Sandow. I love all four, but lets be serious. Those guys aren't replacing John Cena as the face of the company. :lol


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cloverleaf said:


> Obvious choice is Ryback at this stage. How old he? I fear he wouldn't have the longevity that would be needed for the next top guy.
> 
> It's hard to look at the current roster and pick out another Hogan/Cena type, cause we all know thats what it's going to be.


Ryback is 30


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

If this is truly the "last hand picked guy" Vince will make top guy then it's going to be Ryback.

After 40 fucking years of looking for people that look like Ryback, Vince isn't going to break the mold in his last ever top guy pick.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Why focus on why guy though. Imagine them grooming 2 or 3 and and keeping them apart for a long time until they finally feud. Try to create a heel,face and tweener of the future so in time they can becone what Randy and Cena were and what Cena and Punk are currently.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

But a face of the company needs to be able to get the crowd going on the mic and ryback sure doesnt look like some1 who can do that
He is more of a Paul Heyman guy^^^(as in needs some1 to talk for him)


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Barry Stevens mark checking in.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

It's gonna be Richie Steamboat.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Why is this so debated? It's fucking simple:

A-Ry, Dibiase, Rhodes, McIntyre and Ziggler;
Sandow, Barrett...

Heck, even god-damn Mahal has some potential.
Furthermore, don't forget the Miz.

FINALLY, let's not even mention the people on NXTFCW. 
---
Now fucking choose which one of these will be your big face whom the smarks will dislike and which ones will be the heels that the smarks will drool over. 

HINTS: A-Ry is Cena, McIntyre is Orton.
Hell, if they want to, they can make Cody a damn generic face. I'd probably dislike him like that, but still.

That still leaves guys like DiBiase, Ziggler, Barrett... And it's not like Miz, ADR or Orton are going anywhere. It's not like Punk or Bryan are leaving. 
Heck, they have so much potential that they could possibly construct a system without a true top guy.

Plus, I'm sure that eventually guys like Magnus will come to WWE.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

This looks like a bunch of speculative Internet posts put together and reported as "newz". 


Anyways, Sheamus is 35, he wont be the face. I've said this before, Alex Riley is the perfect guy with the right looks, Charisma and talent to be pushed as the face of the company.










Would be the biggest missed opportunity in wrestling history, if he doesnt get pushed.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Vyed said:


> This looks like a bunch of speculative Internet posts put together and reported as "newz".
> 
> 
> Anyways, Sheamus is 35, he wont be the face. I've said this before, Alex Riley is the perfect guy with the right looks, Charisma and talent to be pushed as the face of the company.
> ...


I agree... Well, maybe not the biggest, but I get what you mean.

What is his flaw? 
He has the looks and the charisma;
He has decent mic skills;
He has so-so in-ring skills, but he is steadily improving. He can get to Cena levels (if he isn't there already) and even surpass him.

And, let's face it, he is THE guy to replace Cena as the face of the company. No question about it. Just look at him!
Just look at the positive reactions his underpushed ass gets!

Pfft. 

I don't even like him that much, he is not in my "fave five" or something... It's just so obvious what he should become, it's hilarious. 

If they really stopped his 2011 push because of a supposed conflict with Cena... Yeah, if they never push him, then I'd call that a "shoot yourself in the foot" moment.

There are a lot of things that make the "top guy" who he is, and damn, maybe A-Ry is missing some of that, who knows... But we'll never know if they don't try. He is the best candidate.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

BC Hunk said:


> *in before Dean Ambrose marks*


Devastating...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Sheamus and Ryback are the ones that fit that position the most out of the current roster. At least Vince has enough sense to realize that Punk does _not_ have the "top face" factor at all.

And they definitely need to use Alex Riley better since he has potential too.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If the WWE actually focused more on their midcard instead of just throwing them all together then they wouldn't have this problem. I think one of the drawbacks of having Ryback as the face of the company is he's just a monster. He's a power guy, just like Batista or a Lesnar or an Umaga or a...Goldberg. Until he's able to grab the crowd's attention with his promos then I say search for someone else. I'd like it to be someone from NXT personally (hur hur not Ambrose before everyone starts).


----------



## vanilla midgets (Sep 28, 2012)

Adam Mercer.

already in developmental. if this guy isn't the new Cena then i don't know who is it. He's only 20 years old and can carry the company for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Plenty of options to push from the current roster, but the tough thing is for creative or the wrestlers themselves to actually come up with a persona that the fans care about. The company has talented people on the roster who they just don't know what to do with.


----------



## Hrithik (Jul 2, 2012)

My choices:





































One of them.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They will bring back Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Ryback has potential, if booked smartly.

Dunno about his mic skills, though.


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

really? really? really? The miz could be top, when wwe champion he did well with it, however he is 31, shaemux what 34? brock lesnar not on enough/ 35 , udnertaker / kane are old , rey is old, ryback is 30 so he wouldnt be top for long... If they used rhodes right he could have potential... Anyway who cares about who is face an who isnt, wwe is strong now and im looking forward to upcoming events!

ps barret is 32 i think


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

It's between Sheamus and Ryback, without a doubt. Both have the believable look, charisma, Sheamus is likable for all the fanbase and I don't know about Ryback, but if he can talk in a normal tone or at least, a "human" tone, he's there with him. Sheamus is a great brawler, Ryback has the style that can attract any type of viewers because he's visually impressive. Sheamus/Ryback is a big match for WM because of the mega strong booking they're getting, can be like a Hogan/Warrior match in terms of the credibility and unpredictability.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Miz would make a great face.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I wish Dolph Ziggler was face of the company, while still remaining a heel. It would be awesome.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This "report" is hilariously bad. Actually flip flopped on itself in the same article with Sheamus realizing oh he's actually barely younger than Cena and is actually a now guy rather than the future. Then did the whole Punk is heel and too small thing not thinking about the fact that he's a now guy not the future and probably will retire before Cena does. This "report" only got made cause of the former WWE writer said about the tension between Cena and Vince about. The next guy could not even be in the company yet for all we know.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Maybe we'll see a Cena heel run after all.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## DeMar (Jan 29, 2008)

You never know who it will be. Look at Cena, Nobody wouldve guessed that in 2002-2004 He wouldve became what he has become.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

RevolverSnake said:


> Looking for a new company face?
> 
> Why not Daniel Bryan


If the crowds just go crazy for Daniel Bryan,WWE will eventually accept him as the next big star.


Austin,Rock and Cena were not intended to be 'faces' of the company.They were so popular that WWE had no option to pick them.

Hope Bryan is the next big star




Heel said:


>


One trick pony as of now



NoyK said:


> This has been happening for half a decade now :side:
> 
> 
> But yeah, in the current roster Ryback is the obvious choice. He's the most over 'newcomer' by far right now, has a great look, and if pushed right he can be the top guy that Cena couldn't, if you know what I mean.
> ...


1.Ryback can be bigger than Cena?
Never

2.Randy Orton should be kept as the number 2 star or should be SD top star.Randy Orton is a tweener in same mould as Stone Cold.


----------



## Roydabest (Apr 2, 2012)

Enter the guy in my sig.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Roydabest said:


> Enter the guy in my sig.


Mason Ryan?

Who knows?

Batista was with with D-Von.He became one of the biggest draws of this company bigger than most greats.

With right storylines and some luck,anything is possible.


----------



## Ignoramus (Jun 22, 2012)

The fact that they don't even consider Daniel Bryan an option after they pulled their best trick to burry him (18 second loss to Sheamus in first match of WM) and went over like no other has in the last 10 years is dumb. Give the guy a feud with a top guy, have him headline a couple of top PPVs and that makes the process a hell of a lot shorter.


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

The Miz - I'm not really a strong fan of him nor am I strongly against him, but he could definitely be it. 
He's old (31) but he has been in a number of TV shows, so that shows he can act/talk.
Not to mention they've given him his own type of TV show segment, like other names have had in the past, who knows if that was just a test of a one time thing or what.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> It's between Sheamus and Ryback, without a doubt. Both have the believable look, charisma, Sheamus is likable for all the fanbase and I don't know about Ryback, but if he can talk in a normal tone or at least, a "human" tone, he's there with him. Sheamus is a great brawler, Ryback has the style that can attract any type of viewers because he's visually impressive. Sheamus/Ryback is a big match for WM because of the mega strong booking they're getting, can be like a Hogan/Warrior match in terms of the credibility and unpredictability.


You do realize Sheamus is the same age as Cena, right? It won't be Ryback either, he's like 31 and WWE will never make a practically mute star the face of the company, he'll be big no doubt, but he won't be the face of the company. Cena will still be around when Ryback is in his prime anyway.

I've said it a thousand times, Cena ain't going anywhere soon. The next face of the WWE is probably playing college football right now.


----------



## 450clash12x (Apr 27, 2011)

zack ryder, fans love him, he is ever improving in the ring and on the mic and is cena's buddy, i wouldnt be suprised at all if zack ryder became the new John Cena


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

We speak about a replacement for _JOHN CENA_! 

And that's the reason I have no idea, who could do that and why it's so difficult. 

Sheamus? Hell no god.. Eew!



> I've said it a thousand times, Cena ain't going anywhere soon. The next face of the WWE is probably playing college football right now.


That could be possible.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> We speak about a replacement for _JOHN CENA_!
> 
> And that's the reason I have no idea, who could do that and why it's so difficult.
> 
> Sheamus? Hell no god.. Eew!


How is it difficult?

A-Ry.
(who is also probably not an "Eew" for most girls)


----------



## dave 1981 (Jan 11, 2006)

I remember reading not so long ago that Tyler Black or Seth Rollins as he is now known was the man WWE were going to groom as the next top babyface as they saw a lot of Jeff Hardy in him which i personally think is way off as Tyler Black is nothing like Jeff Hardy in any way other than having long hair. The thing is at 35 years old and still being the biggest draw, money maker and star in WWE some seven and half years later from his original push John Cena isn't going anywhere for another four or five years and he has shown he can carry WWE single handedly when needed.

So often i think John Cena never gets the credit he deserves in being top guy because he is top guy in an era where WWE is devoid of genuine star power outside of The Undertaker and Triple H who are part time at best yet he continues to make HUGE money for WWE and carry the company. Down in FCW two potential great babyfaces are Seth Rollins and Richie Steamboat but then i didn't see The Ringmaster, Shawn Michaels of The Rockers, Rocky Maivia, the John Cena who debuted against Kurt Angle or Hunter Hearst Helmsley ever being way they all are either so with the right storyline or promo anyone could have a breakout moment and become the top babyface.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Ummmmmmm...............


They have already been grooming Sheamus

:fella


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fella will never be more over than Punk. Fella could bury Punk two months straight and Punk will still be more over. It's pretty obvious that he is there handpicked guy. The fans are going to turn on him the same way they turned on Cena.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

They should always be looking to make the new top guy.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Admittedly he's 35 but make a bid for Chael fucking Sonnen!


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

Ryback is out Vince has never used a "monster" as the top guy and probably won't Warrior came the closes but even then Hogan was still the top guy. If it's a big muscular guy they will be more Cena/Hogan than Warrior.


I'd also say look to developmental. There are guys down there who have that look that Vince loves.


Of the current roster you're looking for crossover appeal as the top guy so look to people like Miz, Otunga, Drew Mcintyre and those types as the type Vince would us in that top position.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

dave 1981 said:


> I remember reading not so long ago that Tyler Black or Seth Rollins as he is now known was the man WWE were going to groom as the next top babyface as they saw a lot of Jeff Hardy in him which i personally think is way off as Tyler Black is nothing like Jeff Hardy in any way other than having long hair. The thing is at 35 years old and still being the biggest draw, money maker and star in WWE some seven and half years later from his original push John Cena isn't going anywhere for another four or five years and he has shown he can carry WWE single handedly when needed.
> 
> So often i think John Cena never gets the credit he deserves in being top guy because he is top guy in an era where WWE is devoid of genuine star power outside of The Undertaker and Triple H who are part time at best yet he continues to make HUGE money for WWE and carry the company. Down in FCW two potential great babyfaces are Seth Rollins and Richie Steamboat but then i didn't see The Ringmaster, Shawn Michaels of The Rockers, Rocky Maivia, the John Cena who debuted against Kurt Angle or Hunter Hearst Helmsley ever being way they all are either so with the right storyline or promo anyone could have a breakout moment and become the top babyface.


There was a report not too long ago that said Vince only see Rollins as a prelim guy. TBH, unless he develops charisma and mic skills, the best he could wish for is a Morrison/Kofi/Truth spot.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

we need someone with the ability like cena to talk like a soldier and inspire us. with a larger than life name. and a worked out but not overly jacked body. cena was a hero to me 6 years ago when i was a somewhat teenager. he taught me what was hustle, loyalty, respect. he gave me a reason to fight for myself and my country. he talked with charisma that made people listen, believe and respect. he was a person that i would walk out with as my big brother. No one in the company fits that as of now. Cm punk is quite close. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Slaytallica (Sep 28, 2012)

sulpice said:


> we need someone with the ability like cena to talk like a soldier and inspire us. with a larger than life name. and a worked out but not overly jacked body. cena was a hero to me 6 years ago when i was a somewhat teenager. he taught me what was hustle, loyalty, respect. he gave me a reason to fight for myself and my country. he talked with charisma that made people listen, believe and respect. he was a person that i would walk out with as my big brother. No one in the company fits that as of now. Cm punk is quite close.


And this is exactly whats caused the whole :gun: PG-era, we are kinda looking to move away from that


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

tbp82 said:


> Ryback is out Vince has never used a "monster" as the top guy and probably won't Warrior came the closes but even then Hogan was still the top guy. If it's a big muscular guy they will be more Cena/Hogan than Warrior.
> 
> 
> I'd also say look to developmental. There are guys down there who have that look that Vince loves.
> ...


The fuck you on about? Hogan was basically booked as an unstoppable monster most of his career. A monster with a personaility, but still a monster.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

u know i just realised Kofi Kingston stands a strong chance to be the next top guy.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

The way pro wrestling operates is laughable. Things are either black or white. There are no variables to consider. Its like looking at kinder gardens brainstorming. 

Looking for the ONE top star is like a hierarchy. Has hierarchy ever worked in history? 

Wwe clearly do not give a damn about 95% of the roster. But the top guys are hardly stand outs either. Cutting cookie cutter promos and kicking out of finishers can be done by anybody. I don't even know why versatility is even required in wwe. Wwe does not even use it. Ryback might as well be the top guy. Wwe clearly don't even care about crowd reactions. 

Wwe's "it factor" is their sorry excuse for not trying. 

So in plain view it looks like wwe does not give a damn at all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

JUSTIN GABRIEL !!!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

yeah I'd say Miz as well.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

In Ziggler, Sandow, Riley, Ryback, Rhodes and Punk we trust.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

The next big star of wrestling isn't even in wrestling right now IMO.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

If they want the next top star, they would be smart to take an organic approach. Let guys get over on their own instead of picking guys.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Ryan said:


> The fuck you on about? Hogan was basically booked as an unstoppable monster most of his career. A monster with a personaility, but still a monster.


I think he means that Hogan wasn't a "destroyer" type of character like Ryback is.


----------



## Gang (Jun 20, 2011)

The Miz.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

If Magnus ever joins the WWE, the he is destined to be the top face. He has the ring skills, mic skills, larger than life charisma, is tall and big/ripped and marketable face that WWE loves so much, and he's just 25 years old. I can't name a single guy in WWE that is even remotely as talented as him at his age, everybody has one weakness or another (be it presentation or talentwise) while this guy is literally made for TV. He makes all youngsters, WWE and TNA alike, look like amateurs who should be in OVW/FCW.

As for the guys already in WWE, Ryback seems to be the guy who WWE wants to put near that position right now, although he's more of a Batista instead of Cena-Type guy. Daniel Bryan will most likely become this generations Piper, the heel that is over as anybody else, or become a loveable top 3 face. It's hard too really pick a top guy within the roster right now, maybe there's some gems in the jobber division that we never could see, who knows what some guys with a good direction and a working character could do.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Loudness said:


> If Magnus ever joins the WWE, the he is destined to be the top face. He has the ring skills, mic skills, larger than life charisma, is tall and big/ripped and marketable face that WWE loves so much, and he's just 25 years old. I can't name a single guy in WWE that is even remotely as talented as him at his age, everybody has one weakness or another (be it presentation or talentwise) while this guy is literally made for TV. He makes all youngsters, WWE and TNA alike, look like amateurs who should be in OVW/FCW.
> 
> As for the guys already in WWE, Ryback seems to be the guy who WWE wants to put near that position right now, although he's more of a Batista instead of Cena-Type guy. Daniel Bryan will most likely become this generations Piper, the heel that is over as anybody else, or become a loveable top 3 face. It's hard too really pick a top guy within the roster right now, maybe there's some gems in the jobber division that we never could see, who knows what some guys with a good direction and a working character could do.


Ryback would be fine in a Batista role. Not sure if he has the charisma that Batista displayed near the end of his run, though.

Anyways, as for Magnus:

Yes! I mentioned him as well. 
Without a doubt, one of THE best performers right now, given his age. He quite easily blows away all other candidates.

Now, could he be THE top face in WWE: Maybe not? 

Why?

It's because he is British. I see that as a prohibiter of him being the top face.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cody Rhodes, Ambrose. Send out a call to Jesse Sorenson 










The dude is only 23 and looks like he can sell.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It should be Riley. He has everything WWE cares about in a top star and he was over as fuck and STILL gets reactions from fans. They're just not pushing him for some reason. I don't like Riley that much but even I can't deny he was born to be a top babyface like a John Cena.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Zankman Jack said:


> Ryback would be fine in a Batista role. Not sure if he has the charisma that Batista displayed near the end of his run, though.
> 
> Anyways, as for Magnus:
> 
> ...


How is that different from Sheamus beeing Irish, yet beeing pushed like Cena? I don't think the nation-based bias works in 2012 anymore tbh as proven by my example, if somebody can sell tickets, he will receive the push. Vince doesn't really have a ton of potential money makers in his hands so that he can choose if he wants them to be american or not, as long as there is somebody who is a bonafide WWE maineventer like him, he will take him. But yeah, the dude is something else, there's quite a few WWE and TNA maineventers 10 years older than him who have a hard time keeping up with him or flatout lose in most departments, imagine what he can do once he hits his prime.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

So they want a 35 year old, pale ginger with a think Irish accent who isn't a good promo guy to be the face of the company? cool.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

Loudness said:


> How is that different from Sheamus beeing Irish, yet beeing pushed like Cena? I don't think the nation-based bias works in 2012 anymore tbh as proven by my example, if somebody can sell tickets, he will receive the push. Vince doesn't really have a ton of potential money makers in his hands so that he can choose if he wants them to be american or not, as long as there is somebody who is a bonafide WWE maineventer like him, he will take him. But yeah, the dude is something else, there's quite a few WWE and TNA maineventers 10 years older than him who have a hard time keeping up with him or flatout lose in most departments, imagine what he can do once he hits his prime.


I don't think they'll have a foreign born wrestler as the #1 guy while Linda is running for office. Linda's political opponents could easily spin having a British/Irish top face as "outsourcing American jobs", which doesn't look good for her as a "job creator".


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

sulpice said:


> u know i just realised Kofi Kingston stands a strong chance to be the next top guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


He's black. Not a chance in hell.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Ryback doesn't have the mic skills (or does he?) and is a bit older than ideal.

Why the hell not Ryder? If HHH started as the blueblood, Rock as Miavia, Stone Cold as the Ringmaster, and Cena as the hokey whiteboy rapper, why can't Ryder theoretically transform into something altogether different? The man has charisma, which I think is the "it" factor everyone mentions, more or less.


----------



## DAcelticshowstoppA (Sep 23, 2010)

I havent really put my input into much on this forum in the last few months but seeing the amount of people suggest Mason fucking Ryan as face of the biggest wrestling company on the planet has given me no option but to ask why ?

What exactly does he have that would make him anything more that a musclebound jobber to put over mid-card faces ?
His look ? Please. Are you the same people who bad mouth Vince for getting behind guys due to their size ?

His Mic skills ? No his mic skills are non existent.

His wrestling ability? He has the ability to make me cringe with embarresment when he is on my screen. Im not overstating that . I really do feel a wave of embarresment come over me when he used to be on Raw.

Hes shit. End of.


As for who will become the next face of the company I personally do not see anyone of the current Raw or Smackdown rosters SUCCESFULLY replacing Cena.
I do see Ryback becoming a very prominent figure on Raw in the next few months and I expect him to build a lot of support and have a long and good career. However I do not see him being able to get over with the younger generation of the wwe universe the way Cena did and with the WWE being a much more family orientated show than it was in 2004 when Cena starting his journey to the companies guy Ryback not being as popular with this generation will obviously have a negative effect on Ryback reaching Cena's level.

Say as much as you want about Cena not being the best wrestler in the world , ok hes not a Daniel Bryan in the ring but hes a lot better than given credit to.
His greatest skills are talking to the crowd and I have not seen anybody be able to control the crowd so easily as Cena has since The Rock. 
It is that skill that whomever takes over the mantle as the compnies guy must have.
And as much as I like the guy Ryback does not have that. In my opinion of course.

As for Sheamus he does have that charisma to connect with the kids but unlike Cena he cannot seem to connect well with both them and the older fans at the same time. It seems that he must either be this extreme babyface character to connect with the younger fans and his more violent and aggresive character to connect more with us , the older fan. Perhaps he will find a balance to get him over with both but for now that does not seem like it will happen for a while.

Both Ryaback and Sheamus have great amount of talent and I see them both getting a big opportunity to become the start of the show but with both men I see them falling short of top guy status like Hart , Batista and Randy Orton before them to play second fiddle to whomever the top spot goes to.

As for who it goes to Im completely in the dark about.
Im not a big fan of indy wrestling so Im not sure if there is a guy out there rising up who has the characteristics I described.

Dolph Ziggler is in my opinion the best wrestler in the world. He is the one guy who I watch wrestle that has me on the edge of my seat everytime he goes out there and no matter who it is against.
But can he with his current character be the guy. No he cant.
So do you risk losing a guy who could become a legend with his current characater by completely changing him.
Lets say over the next few weeks Ziggler keeps losing matches including a failed cash in on Sheamus and eventually blames Vicky for bringing him down a bad path and leaves her and the wwe for a few weeks.
Ric Flair then takes over as general manager of both smackdown and raw and we see Sheamus hold on to his title till the rumble where Nick The Natural Nemeth is escorted down to the ring by Flair at number 30 , beats Wade Barrett and goes on to face Sheamus at mania , winning in the progress. 
He is then screwed out of his title a few months later by Big Show and turns face in the progress. We now have a popular face who has been on a good run chasing after the title. What could go wrong ?
Everything. Ziggler is Ziggler. Hes not a face , hes not an ass kicker to the wwe universe and he sure as hell would not fit the bill as someone who could be a smiley and happy go lucky face. 
He would flop just like Punk did as a face. Why because the crowd loves him for what he is , a heel with a lot of charisma who can fucking go in the ring. 
The same would go for Rhodes , Ambrose , Barrett and in my opnion Sheamus. All natural heels. NOT FACE MATERIAL.

So who does that leave , well......Richie Steamboat. Not saying Im happy with it and I hope Ryback can pull this out of the bag but like I said I dont think he will. Fingers crossed though.......


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I think that in 5 years Roman Reigns, Richie Steamboat, Bo Dallas, Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose and Bray Wyatt will be playing a big role in the WWE scene. Not one of them has yet to reach 30.

Now I can't imagine Ryback replacing Cena, even if Vince does. Doesn't appear to have the promos skills and I'm not sure he could work regular **** matches on PPV. With the machine behind him he could become another Warrior or Goldberg or Batista...


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

I think Dolph Ziggler could be a Rock-esque insult comic type of face.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

All those years of Triple H, HBK, and Taker not putting anyone over are coming back to bite them. Sheamus as a top guy is laughable, but sadly he may be the best option. I think at this point they may as well give Jeff Hardy another shot. It's pathetic how far the scouting and developmental system has fallen since 2002. 

It says a lot when self made indy guys like Punk and Byran are getting over better than the WWE trained robots.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolph Ziggler should be the next top guy

This guy has everything to succeed as the top guy representing the company. Come on WWE do it!!!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Heel said:


>


FEED ME MORE!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

It's gonna be Ryback.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dean Ambrose(26), Bo Dallas(22) or Roman Reigns(27).

Ryback turns 31 in November. And no way is he pissing clean either.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dean Ambrose(26), Bo Dallas(22) or Roman Reigns(27).
> 
> Ryback turns 31 in November. And no way is he pissing clean either.


31 year old can be the face for a decade. He won't get hurt much considering a lot of his matches will be squashes.


----------



## phreddie spaghetti (Aug 20, 2012)

PAC. coming soon to a WrestleMania main event near you


----------



## RDClip (Jul 15, 2009)

I find it hard to buy that A-Ry could be the next big thing. The guy has spent at least the last year being a dedicated jobber who rarely if ever appears on the big 2 shows. It would be nearly impossible to rebuild someone in the eyes of the fans after such a long period of irrelavance. Sure most of the top guys in the past started in not-so-impressive roles but non were a designated jobber and all were given ample TV time.

As for who will be the next no.1 guy, I have no idea. There is talent on the roster and in developmental, but it's hard to gauge the future right now. In 2000, I though Jericho would be a permanent main-eventer; in 2003, I though Brock would be the top guy for the next 10 years; and in 2010, I thought WWE would never be stupid enough to make ADR and Sheamus permanent main-eventers. You can never guess who WWE will be pushing or not pushing.

But, I sure hope it's my boi D-Bryan


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Reigns.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

The top guy has to naturally emerge, he can't be "hand-picked" or else it will be forced.

We shall see.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

25? Fuck off. That's at least 15 years on top. WAY too long!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The women already love *Magnus* , WWE will have to work on getting kids to like him too..

*Alex Riley *is too green..

Looking at the current *FCW *roster he not in there..


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

You can't just hand pick a new top guy hell or even groom someone for that role.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

The XL said:


> It's gonna be Ryback.


yup. 

also, doesn't matter if he's pissing clean. you think all the top guys ever were clean? no. but who gave a fuck if they were the top draws. Ryback is over as fuck, as soon as he gets a good feud and wins, he'll start selling tickets and merch which = $$$.

sheamus would be a shitty top face, plus he's cena's age too so wtf.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

RDClip said:


> I find it hard to buy that A-Ry could be the next big thing. The guy has spent at least the last year being a dedicated jobber who rarely if ever appears on the big 2 shows. It would be nearly impossible to rebuild someone in the eyes of the fans after such a long period of irrelavance. Sure most of the top guys in the past started in not-so-impressive roles but non were a designated jobber and all were given ample TV time.
> 
> But, I sure hope it's my boi D-Bryan


To be fair the guy is still mega over with the fans and he has huge support from both casuals and the IWC, something that not a lot of wrestlers get. Sure he's lost a lot, but the fans still rally behind the guy hoping for him to finally get a win. Riley is one of those few guys who can gain momentum from just one win. Remember, he was an even bigger jobber when he was with the Miz than he is now. Back then he was only in squash matches, nowadays he puts on fairly competitive matches, sometimes even being booked as somewhat of a threat against uppercard guys.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They should make this "finding/grooming the next face of the WWE" dilemma into a storyline, portraying it as literal as it sounds.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

How about Ted Dibiase Jr. He has the potential. Sure his character is boring right now but so was Cena`s when he came to the WWE.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

A-RY


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Dean Ambrose, Wade Barrett, A-ry, Roman Reigns, etc. have major potential. I'd much rather see Ambrose a top heel, as well as Barrett. Alex Riley has a chance if he betters his skills. I have to see more out of Roman Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dean/Moxley said:


> Dean Ambrose, Wade Barrett, A-ry, Roman Reigns, etc. have major potential. I'd much rather see Ambrose a top heel, as well as Barrett. *Alex Riley has a chance if he betters his skills*. I have to see more out of Roman Reigns.


You mean if he gets back on John Cena's good side.

Ambrose and Barrett (no idea who the fuck the other guy is) won't be the top guy. Top heel potentially (not Barrett because he's English, you know?) but not top face. That requires a very unfortunate type of personality that Ambrose and Barrett don't have. They have heel looks too.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

I hope it's Drew McIntyre, he's got the look and can work the microphone. He has potential to be one of the, if not top face of the WWE, and he's only 27.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

Ryback


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Lord Stark said:


> Ryback


Doubt it the dude is too much of a comedy act and ratings killer.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dean Ambrose could be the face of the company anti-hero type like Steve Austin was.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

They'll never model the company after that type of character again, though. They'd have to create basically another Attitude Era for that to work and they refuse to do so.

Besides, he and Austin have a completely different look, I couldn't see him being the #1 guy looking like he does. I mean, it's fine for the type of heel he plays, I just don't see it translating as a top babyface.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*What? WWE are going to start pushing Sheamus? Get out of town!*


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

You want to make another top guy? _"Say it to his Face!"_.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

> Triple H is also backing Sheamus because he's big enough, dedicated enough and loyal enough.


Oh fuck no.

I honestly can't picture anyone on the current roster as the next "big guy". Punk has the talent in the ring and on the mic, but I think his future is more as a Chris Jericho-type guy who moves around the card as needed. Shame really.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It should be Alex Riley. Dude looks like a top babyface but they are wasting him. What's amazing is the fact that he still receives a reaction from the crowds even though he's basically a jobber. He'll have to do *a lot* of ass kissing to ever become one of the top guys. He'll be lucky if he's ever even a successful mid carder who occassionally main events. 

Ryback just doesn't seem to be top face material to me. He's much better off as the number two or three face but not the top face. While he has a marketable stlye and a style that's easy for casuals to get behind, he just doesn't have everything else needed. He needs top notch charisma, mic skills, and most importantly a marketable look that fits the current times. I just don't see it with Ryback and he's 31, Cena will still be the top guy while he's in his prime. And even if he does become the top guy, he'll just be what Triple H was from 03-early 05. He'd be a placeholder. 

Sheamus will not become the top face because he's the same age as Cena and not as charismatic or marketable as him. He's better off as a number two guy. And to be honest, I just don't see the WWE having a pale red headed Irish as the top face. Sheamus won't be the top face. Punk not being the top face is obvious. WWE would never make him top face even if he was the last resort. 

Ambrose and Barrett are better suited as top heels not faces. Plus, doubt that either one of them would make a good top face. They are just natural heels.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MikeChase27 said:


> Doubt it the dude is too much of a comedy act and ratings killer.


i give you a month.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

''Project Sheamus'' is going to be such a failure that its not even funny. The man isn't even the most popular guy on his own show, hell he isn't even in the top 5 of most popular guy in the WWE, but I'm suppose to believe that he's going to fill Cena shoes, Yeah right. 

Hell, Ryback has a much better chance of leading the company than Sheamus.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> i give you a month.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> While Cena won't be replaced as the top guy until his body breaks down *or until the public tires of him*


:StephenA

the public is pretty tired of him


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Is everybody saying A-Ry because of his look?

I think you need more than the generic good-looking high school jock thing going for you to be a top guy in the 'E.

Sure, A-Ry flashing his pearly whites and square jaw at media/PR events sounds good on paper, but where is the charisma, moveset, x-factor?

He hasn't shown me much, but I'm willing to be convinced.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

It should be Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

it wont be ryback or sandow they are too old to be groomed into that, I dont think we have any idea who it could be yet


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Until May said:


> it wont be ryback or sandow they are too old to be groomed into that, I dont think we have any idea who it could be yet


the fuck? batista won his first whc at wm21. he was 36 lol. rybacks only 30. batista was the biggest draw in the company for a while whether you like it or not, he was more popular than cena and anyone. 

it doesn't matter what age you are as long as you're not past your mid-thirties to be the face of the company, but if your body can't handle the years of pain and injuries then it's not a good idea. right now, cena is trying to work through all of his built up injuries, if he continues to do this for another 5 years or whatever, he's gonna have a really shitty retirement, he'll be crippled. he had a back surgery, his hips fucked, he's gonna be in a wheelchair if he doesn't take time off or he's gonna have to call it quits early just like scsa had to.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

True story and batista couldn't talk for shit until he found himself at the very end as he was leaving the company lol - I still think their going to go for some pretty boy dude that isn't a great wrestler but has great MIC skills


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

CM Jewels said:


> Is everybody saying A-Ry because of his look?
> 
> I think you need more than the generic good-looking high school jock thing going for you to be a top guy in the 'E.
> 
> ...


Riley was awesome on NXT and even as Miz's lackey until he turned face and made him extremely boring. He cut the best promos on NXT.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

Seth Rollins - has the Jeff Hardy effect down in NXT where his promos are meh but connects with the audience.

Bo Dallas - Same as Rollins.

Ryback - He would be more like a Batista/Goldberg.

Bray Wyatt - Undertaker 2.0

Dean Ambrose - can only work if the WWE is TV-14


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't think the guy to take John Cena's spot is even on the roster right now. I don't see it in any of the guys mentioned.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> True story and batista couldn't talk for shit until he found himself at the very end as he was leaving the company lol - I still think their going to go for some pretty boy dude that isn't a great wrestler but has great MIC skills


they could, but truth be told my 2 strongest candidates for top faces in 5 years are seth rollins and ryback. rollins just screams jeff hardy babyface to me, plus he's not all drugged up and shit so he seems like a perfect role model for the kids. and ryback is just over as fuck and he has a really good look.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...w_Top_Guy_Vince_Triple_H_High_on_Sheamus.html


Article sounds like BS. Vince would use a top guy in his early 40's if he was still in his prime, but the reality is that superstars are at their best in their 30's, and by time they're 40, some other 30 year old steps up to be the new top guy.


Also, Sheamus won't ever be no.1 since he's only a year younger then Cena. Will that stop WWE from pushing him down our throats to make him the no.2? Hell no


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

It's gonna be Seth Rollins obviously. They got a fucking boner for the guy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> It's gonna be Seth Rollins obviously. They got a fucking boner for the guy.


I agree. Hell Triple H himself crowned the guy NXT champion when he won it.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

You just have to laugh at Vince's pathetic obsession, with trying to make Sheamus Cena's successor.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

IMO finding a top draw is a combination of booking, backing and the wrestler's own personal talent all catching lightning in a bottle and running with that momentum in order to establish a prime base of followers and crossover appeal. Is there anyone legitimately on the current roster that I think can do it, kind of hard to say since few if any have been legitimately given an opportunity so who knows. The only guy I personally pegged was Ryback.

I don't buy nor care for the age argument Flair damn sure wasn't a spring chicken when he hit his prime nor was Harley Race, DDP, Kevin Nash and Hogan. Then again, times have changed.


----------



## Living Tribunal (Jan 24, 2012)

The Miz. That is all.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I can see Ambrose, McIntyre, McGiilicutty, and Jinder Mahal as the next top heels in the future, and Riley, DiBiase, Rollins, and Steamboat as the next top faces.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

if the show is gonna be revolved around sheamus then i'm seriously dumping wrestling , and no this is not an angry mark rant "IF DA ROCK LOZEZ FROM CENA I'LL STOP WATCHING WWE" , because the truth is I can muster that

I can't however , digest three hours every week promoting a smiling bland goof who has nothing special about him and can talk me to sleep each monday 

i'd much rather have Cena be booked as the underdog in his 40's , at least Cena is watchable and can actually talk

Sheamus is a red button pusher, i feel sorry for anyone watching Smackdown this year and sitting through that horrible hell-ride of a feud for 6 months


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

They need to stop focusing on grooming one guy like they did with Cena and groom multiple stars. That was what caused the issues in the first place.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sheamus is "the bridge." He's not being built up to take over for Cena. He's not going to be the long-term top babyface. Let's not forget how they pushed him with unbridled alacrity with not a moment to lose. He was pushed as fast and as hard as possible, even given the WWE Championship before the audience had the chance to remotely get to know him. He's not designed to be a top guy for long. At best, he'll be the stopgap, the bridge between Cena whenever Cena turns heel and the next top babyface who rises up. He could theoretically occupy the top dog role due to circumstance for a while. A year, eighteen months, _maybe_ two years, no more. He could be to the transitional era what Shawn Michaels was from 1996-1997 or Triple H from 2003-2005. But overall, Sheamus is meant to be a #2/#3/#4 guy, depending on how strong the roster is. He will _not_ be the next #1 star, the "face of WWE," at least certainly not for long.

Vince McMahon has always been rather consistent when it comes to Ryback. He views him as the next #2 babyface of WWE. So, he's going to be huge, and unless there's a Magnum T.A. situation, it's going to happen. But Ryback is a monster, a brute, a beast. WWE, especially in the last 20 years or so, has wanted their truly top protagonist babyface to be more easily empathized with than a monster generally is. But Ryback will be a figurative monster as well as a literal and physical one, and he's on the road to becoming the next era's Batista. But he won't be #1 for the aforementioned reasons. Of course, there's always the possibility he won't reach what Vince wants and the other, somewhat more farfetched possibility that he even surpasses that expectation and desire from Vince, but for now he's doubtless going to be plugged in as the #2 star at some point in the near future.

Alex Riley most certainly possesses "the look," but he remains a long shot due to a legion of missteps. After a self-elimination from a Royal Rumble match, being unable to lift himself up for Jack Swagger on Raw and for Tensai at numerous house shows earlier this year, a DUI, talking back to Cena... He's going to have to earn their trust. He does have potential due to his look and raw connection with the fans. 

But "the look" is a significant matter; if Daniel Bryan looked like Alex Riley, he'd be set as perhaps the new face of the company. But he doesn't and perhaps you could argue that if Bryan did look like Riley, he could not have enjoyed the avenue of success he has this year, too. Bryan is going more the Kurt Angle/Chris Jericho route and there is nothing wrong with that. He's still astonishingly over.

In developmental, there are candidates ranging from Adam Mercer to Bo Dallas to Roman Reigns to Seth Rollins and many others. But you can't fully evaluate any of these men until they have at least logged _some_ time on the main roster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SteenIsGod said:


> It's gonna be Seth Rollins obviously. They got a fucking boner for the guy.


Then why is he on NXT?

I don't see Rollins as anything more than a very over midcarder, ala Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Shutthehellup (Sep 14, 2012)

From a business point of view,it is going to very tough to replace Cena.Sheamus replacing Cena as top face is disastrous.I can say that Sheamus is even less interesting than Diesel as Champion.


----------



## PAULHEYMANGUY (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

FEED ME MORE.

RYBACK 327-0


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then why is he on NXT?
> 
> I don't see Rollins as anything more than a very over midcarder, ala Kofi Kingston.


the key word is grooming, as in training or developing, I doubt seth rollins will appear on raw/smackdown for a long time, cena is nearing 40 but there's 5 more years for that, at lets not forget rollins is 26 right now and WWE brass don't make a habit of super mega pushing guys at that young of an age


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

Do people need more proof Sheamus is Cena #2?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

As usual this reports tells us what we already know and then speculates out its ass for the rest. John Cena is 35. John Cena just had another surgery. John Cena won't last forever. WWE LUK 4 DA NEW STARZ. No shit. 

Vince wants somebody young. Punk is skinnyfat. Triple H likes Seamus. Seamus is same age as Cena. It might be Seamus but it probably won't be Seamus. No shit.


----------



## GuruTM (Aug 19, 2012)

Kofi Kingston should be the top guy. The only thing he needs a little work on is his promos. Otherwise he has the respect of the audience and the ability to put on PPV quality matches every time he hits the ring. 

But he's black and the WWE under Vince McMahon will overlook him.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Again, a 12 year old could write these articles. All you have to do is watch the current programming and state the obvious.

Oh wait, the Observer reported this


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

If The Roidback is 30 he can atleast go till he is 37. Goldberg retired at that age :troll


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

My vote is for Derek Foore in develpopmental as Chad Baxter. Great look, great wrestling background and is Boeing compared to a you Angle by a lot Who see him. If ha even gas hall the charisma of Angle than were in for a treat. Sorry for had spelling as imon an iPad that im not used to.


----------



## AGM2588 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why do people think 30+ is too old? Wasn't hulk hogan around 30 when hulkamania was born...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Looking for a new company face?
> 
> Why not Daniel Bryan


lol i love this guy, but Vince won't clearly put him as the top guy :/

they need to look for someone outside the company IMO


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

AGM2588 said:


> Why do people think 30+ is too old? Wasn't hulk hogan around 30 when hulkamania was born...


Hogan was 31 when he won his first world title, Warrior was 31, Bret was 35, HBK was almost 31, Nash was 35, Austin was 33, HHH was 30, Flair was 32,Goldberg was 31, Sting was 31 etc. 30-35 is the ideal age for a guy to get his big break asuming he's had enough experience beforehand. It's rare to get a guy like Rock or Cena who is ready to carry the ball in their 20's.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

> or until the public tires of him


LULZ
The age thing is getting annoying most if not all of the top guys were over 30.
Meltzer knows this so Bryan probably wrote that shit


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

They just hired a 19 Year Old that's in NXT right now. His Name escapes me, but he has that look that WWE has a boner for. My pick is that guy.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

SteenIsGod said:


> They just hired a 19 Year Old that's in NXT right now. His Name escapes me, but he has that look that WWE has a boner for. My pick is that guy.


That's just a teenager. He may the top guy after the next top guy.

You know it feels good talking about the next top guy, we have had cenanuff since 2005.


----------



## MuffinMade (Feb 26, 2010)

Sheamus is boring.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I remember reading this awhile ago. Im sure theyre always on the look out for a new guy. But really, other than Hogan, who has Vince ever groomed that became a star? Austin, Rock, and Cena did it on their own. Cena was Ruthless Agression remember?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Do WWE norm hire 19 year olds?


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Do WWE norm hire 19 year olds?


They had Rene dupree or whatever the fuck his name was. He won the Tag titles at 20 I Think.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Do WWE norm hire 19 year olds?


Usually they need an "in." Like Bo Rotunda/Bo Dallas, who I believe was signed to a developmental contract at age 18. I think Cody Rhodes signed when he was 20. Orton was 20 when he signed. I think you can see a pattern here.

Jeff Hardy was 16 when WWE hired him to be a jobber on TV for them.

Adam Mercer seems to be someone who caught somebody's eye at a very young age, and looking at him I suppose you can see why.


----------



## ThePeoplezStunner3 (Sep 7, 2012)

The next guy to blow Vince will get the job


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

GuruTM said:


> Kofi Kingston should be the top guy. The only thing he needs a little work on is his promos. Otherwise he has the respect of the audience and the ability to put on PPV quality matches every time he hits the ring.
> 
> But he's black and the WWE under Vince McMahon will overlook him.


That's stupid. Playing the race card makes it even stupider.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

If Ryback is the future of WWE then I officially give up watching. I'd rather have Cena to be honest.
Same goes for Sheamus I just can't _stand_ him, he's the reason I don't watch Smackdown. 

And I don't see Ryback getting over with the crowds, I just don't see him connecting with the audience. He's doesn't even talk on the mic ffs. That and he's a Goldberg rip off.. smarkie crowds will never let that go.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Has to be a fall guy for the super cuddly face that Cena has to be most of the time, yes the guy will be big but he'll not be "cool".


----------



## Roncaglione (Jul 10, 2012)

sharkboy22 said:


> Again, a 12 year old could write these articles. All you have to do is watch the current programming and state the obvious.
> 
> Oh wait, the Observer reported this


They didn't


----------



## WrestlingFan96 (Jan 10, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> As usual this reports tells us what we already know and then speculates out its ass for the rest. John Cena is 35. John Cena just had another surgery. John Cena won't last forever. WWE LUK 4 DA NEW STARZ. No shit.
> 
> Vince wants somebody young. Punk is skinnyfat. Triple H likes Seamus. Seamus is same age as Cena. It might be Seamus but it probably won't be Seamus. No shit.


Do you even watch WWE, it's Sheamus not Seamus.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Do you even watch WWE, it's Sheamus not Seamus.


fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DesolationRow said:


> fpalm


Deso, make better use of that hand there. 

http://youtu.be/Jf0JTA3jN0k?t=1m29s


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

ziggler or ryback would be guess


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I really hope they do something with Alex Riley instead of wasting him on third-tier shows like NXT and Superstars. He embodies the image of a main event wrestler, and it'd be quite disappointing if they didn't take advantage of their resources.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

> While Cena won't be replaced as the top guy until his body breaks down *or until the public tires of him,* there is a feeling that you have to think about the future now as Vince has never gone with anyone older than 40 as his top guy because people think he cuts bait early and then moves on.


If they haven't already.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Make your new face? Follow 3 simple instructions. 

1. Have Daniel Bryan turn face before now and January.

2. Have Daniel Bryan WIN the Royal Rumble.

3. Put DB in the WWE Championship match in the MAIN EVENT at Wrestlemania and have him win. P.S. The crowd wont be dead. It'll be in the Meadowlands. New York crowds never tire. Match up against Rock (would NEVER happen), Punk, Cena, Brock?, Triple H? It doesn't matter. It would have to be one of those four. The crowd is seriously just WAITING to explode and cheer for him. I'm 100% dead serious. Make Bryan as the top guy at WM in New York and he'll be set forever. Those pops would be off the charts and everybody will realize how they need to cheer him up because of how awesome he is. 

...and then I woke up from my dream




P.S. If they are TRULY serious about this whole top face thing, turn Cena within the next year. Here's what you can do.

Bring Brock back, team him with Punk/Heyman. Have Punk retain the belt until the Royal Rumble. Have Cena come out and COST THE ROCK the match. Lead the build to Rock/Cena 2 with Cena as a heel (have Cena win at Mania and then have a third match at Summerslam, could be for the title or not), have Brock/Taker set up after Brock beats Triple H again at Survivor Series in some kind of match and tie in DX with it (since they have their most recent history with Taker) and have Bryan turn face and win the Rumble. Sets up Punk/Bryan in the Main Event for the WWE Championship. Have Orton win a Chamber match to be the #1 contender for the WHC.

WWE Championship:
CM Punk (c) vs. Daniel Bryan 

"The Rematch"
The Rock vs. John Cena

"Streak vs. Career Match"
(If Taker wins, Brock leaves the WWE)
The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar w/ Paul Heyman

World Heavyweight Championship:
Sheamus (c) vs. Randy Orton

That's a card.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

WWE is sunk if anything happens to Cena, as much as we hate his character, if he retired or got seriously hurt it would really hurt the business. there is nobody on the current roster that could take Cena's spot as their top draw, and they know it. the only PPV's that sold decent buyrates in the last two years either involved Cena or they used a star from the past as the headliner (Rock, Lesnar, HHH, HBK, Taker), nobody from the latest crop of wrestlers is a draw yet, and won't be for the forseeable future.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

WrestlingFan96 said:


> Do you even watch WWE, it's Sheamus not Seamus.


:lol

Séamus actually. That is how it should be spelt, although he the pronounciation during his entrance is correct. It is the Irish for James. Sheamus is used when certain words are put before the name, and is pronounced "Hay-mus".


----------



## ScottishLuchador (May 8, 2007)

I'm slightly shocked by the amount of support for A-Ry in this thread, personally I see little potential in him, he's just a stereotypical developmental guy, the kind that WWE plough resources into but rarely yield any results (Cena and possibly Batista being the exceptions to the rule).
Punk can never be the 'top' guy because he is so much more comfortable as a heel. As a face Bryan could be an underdog success story like Eddie Guerrero, but I think that would be his limit.
I actually have no idea who can fill the role, and it is often the case that the 'top spot' is pretty unpredictable. I doubt very much that anybody would have picked The Ringmaster or Rocky Maivia to have reached the levels they did.
Rollins maybe? Ticks a lot of the boxes. Pac would certainly get a lot of attention with his in-ring style but is he 'too small'? Lot of good things being said about Adam Mercer, but can he live up to the hype? On the current roster? I am struggling, there are a lot of guys who fit the mould much better as a heel that I can't imagine them in a 'top face' role (Ziggler, Rhodes, Sandow for example).


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Does there have to be a top guy??? I'd rather have ten bars of gold than one diamond.


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

sonicslash said:


> Does there have to be a top guy??? I'd rather have ten bars of gold than one diamond.


This x 10. In the Attitude Era there were a lot of aces floating around other than Steve Austin. The trick is not to put all of your fucking eggs in one basket.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

WWE spells it Sheamus so thats what he should be refered to as.

Please stop with the seamus stuff already..


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

most likely ziggler, and he would be a good fit.


----------



## Praetorian Guard (Aug 3, 2012)

sonicslash said:


> Does there have to be a top guy??? I'd rather have ten bars of gold than one diamond.





Xiphias said:


> This x 10. In the Attitude Era there were a lot of aces floating around other than Steve Austin. The trick is not to put all of your fucking eggs in one basket.


Both of these.

Relying on one guy is ridiculous, if anything happens to that one guy then what? Making one guy the center of the universe is boring. Which is why so many people have turned on Cena...not everyone likes the guy and you can't force people into liking him. Even some of his fans have turned on him. I'm a Punk fan and I was getting sick of him and his direction until he joined Heyman, that renewed my interest, I can't see anyone having their interest renewed in 'same 'ol shit' Cena right now.



> ...or until the public tires of him.


The chorus of boo's he gets in his mixed reactions, isn't because he's controversial it's because he's gotten stale. They need to build a core of stars to make things work...not just one that people will get sick and tired of and turn on.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

sonicslash said:


> Does there have to be a top guy??? I'd rather have ten bars of gold than one diamond.


How big is the diamond?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Sheamus can't be the next top guy. By the time he even gets to Cena status of overness, he'll be at the age where they will have to find another top guy.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

truk83 said:


> How big is the diamond?


6'5.


----------



## -Y2J- (Jan 4, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler. He has it ALL.

If they introduce Ambrose, they should give him a joker-gimmick (without makeup, just the crazy chaos ideas, terrorizing the wwe and ceo, coo etc. etc).


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

We're about to enter an era where there won't be a top guy.

And I think that's a good thing in the long run. Terrible in the short run, of course, but it provides strong incentive for someone to step up. And the person who steps up will assume the role of the "top guy" naturally rather than as the product of an artificial push.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They should be focused on grooimg a group of "top guys" not just ONE top guy tobe the focus of the entire product, you think they would've learned by focusing so much on Cena and now how f'ed they are for the next 4 weeks why he recovers from an injury. If you have a group of "top guys" then one being injured isn;t as big an issue.


----------



## TaporSnap (Jan 8, 2012)

It's Johnny Gargano.

They just don't know it yet.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

FoxyRoxy said:


> If Ryback is the future of WWE then I officially give up watching. I'd rather have Cena to be honest.
> Same goes for Sheamus I just can't _stand_ him, he's the reason I don't watch Smackdown.
> 
> *And I don't see Ryback getting over with the crowds, I just don't see him connecting with the audience. *He's doesn't even talk on the mic ffs. That and he's a Goldberg rip off.. smarkie crowds will never let that go.


Well that's officially bullshit seeing as he's pretty damn over now.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Ryback will be the company's next big push. He won't be able to handle the pressure though. None of the juiced up meat head brigade ever do.


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

Ryback hasn't even cut a promo on anyone yet lol.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TN Punk said:


> Ryback hasn't even cut a promo on anyone yet lol.



Hate to make the comparison but neither did Goldberg and look what happened with him. Ryback is getting over Goldberg style. He'll probably blow it along the way but if he doesn't...


----------

